# Canon Brewery, Sheffield. Jan 2015 - Very Pic heavy and graphic scenes of Street Art



## Judderman62 (Feb 17, 2016)

*The Preamble (or Waffle as some of you may call it)*


OK, so I'm onto C now so I bring you Canon Brewery.

When I first strolled into this hobby, almost 7 years ago, I used to detest Grafitti. I detested it in all it's forms. After a little while, I got to see some of the more creative, artistic pieces including pieces by Phlegm, Milla K and Rocket 01, among others.

Fast forward to today and I am now a big, big fan of Street Art (Just my way of making a distinction between the inane, pointless scribbles and tagging and the works with some artistic intent.

Anyway, there is a lot of street art in this place, along with some squiggles and crap, and some of it really quite good including one piece by Milla K that I love. So there is going to be a fair bit of Street art in this report so if you don't like it you may want to look away now.

*The Visits*

The shots were taken over two visits - the first with the slightly disheveled one that some refer to as Fragglehunter, the second with the man simply known as ..... Zero81.

*The history*

William Stones Ltd was founded in 1868 in Sheffield and purchased by bass brewery in 1968. Stones bitter was brewed here from 1948 and proved popular with the city's steelworkers. In 1992, it was the country's highest selling bitter.

The Brewery was closed in April 1999 with the loss of 57 jobs.

*The Photos*

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.






12.

The Milla K piece I love 






13.






14.






15.






16.






17.






18.






19.






20.






21.






22.






23.






24.






25.






26.






27.






28.






29.






30.







with how many pics I have posted I've tried to get a decent variety in there - I could easily have filled the whole report with street art, so hope I haven't lost or bored anyone.

It's a good sized site and I utterly loved the place.​


----------



## HughieD (Feb 17, 2016)

You caught that well sir. One of the best sets I've seen from Canon. Superb. Shame it's off limits-ish now.


----------



## tazong (Feb 17, 2016)

Firstly what a great write up - the photos were amazing but pictures 6 and 24 were my favourites - amazing artwork.
Over the years i can see beauty in everything and since i have been exploring i actually do belive graffiti can add to a place wether just from pure skill or just plain brutish vandalism.
Picture 6 was amazing - thank you for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks, folks and glad you like the report. What is the situ now there? Has it been demolished further?, is it flattened?


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a love / hate with graffiti - but this really was top notch!!! And to add to that, this whole place looks an amazing explore. Your photos really captured how vast and what great unusual features a brewery has in store. Those different staircases, the numerous huge circular holes in floors & ceilings..... and that photo of barrels.....superb! Really loved this - thanks


----------



## degenerate (Feb 18, 2016)

Very colourful, excellent pictures Judderman!


----------



## Rubex (Feb 18, 2016)

There's some very nice street art in here, picture 6 is brilliant  love it love it love it! Great report and photos Judderman


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice set - brilliant report.

Photo 27, The Barrels, took me immediately back to 1955. A 12 year old peering over Hexthorpe Bridge in Doncaster and seeing the sidings full of 16 ton mineral wagons, that were all full of cast iron Mills Bomb (grenade) bodies - all on their way to the smelting furnaces of Sheffield. I knew they were Mills grenades because the ex Commando who lived in the flat above us with his mother (a sad case of undiagnosed combat stress I now realise), had several in his bag of service trophies. Happy days, you could really stumble onto things in those days and is probably the reason for my lifelong interest in military history and artefacts.


----------



## smiler (Feb 18, 2016)

That is some fantastic urban art, lovely report and pics Jud, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2016)

Really enjoyed this report,great mix of industry & street art.Thank you.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 18, 2016)

Judderman62 said:


> Thanks, folks and glad you like the report. What is the situ now there? Has it been demolished further?, is it flattened?


The more secure fences have gone up and the demo contractors are in. They appear to be stripping the site in preparation for demo....


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 18, 2016)

Cheers Hughie. Glad we got to see it when we did, even if we were late to the party.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words and feedback all - glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice work..


----------



## scribe (Feb 19, 2016)

Really enjoyed that and some fantastic shots.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice report and photos. I wonder who took the time and trouble to paint the staircase black as it once was red.


----------



## B7TMW (Feb 19, 2016)

Loved that! Some of the best Graffiti ever. Well done.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 19, 2016)

What a playground! Excellent shots as usual, the graf shines in the sunlight! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 19, 2016)

The street art really makes this place and your splendid photography definitely helps!


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks Fella


----------



## wolfism (Feb 21, 2016)

Interesting place, with an ever-changing gallery of art. Think I recognise the other parts but out of curiosity, which area were pics 16 & 20 taken in?


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 21, 2016)

wolfism said:


> Interesting place, with an ever-changing gallery of art. Think I recognise the other parts but out of curiosity, which area were pics 16 & 20 taken in?



I don't recall sorry


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 21, 2016)

Great post, not a massive fan of graffiti but some of that is a work out art


----------



## Potatowaffle (May 17, 2016)

Fantastic pictures, seen many shots from this place but these are outstanding. Hope I can get in there before it's gone


----------

